# Rowans Welcome Home Party



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*Good evening and WELCOME to Rowans homecoming party.

Do come on in and make yourself at home.

There is plenty of food so please tuck in and fill yer bellies. Anyone bringing their own contributions, just pop them on the table if you can find some space. For your discerning taste buds we have:
































































Of course, we have some vegitarians among us, and you have not been forgotten.



















For the puddy-tats we have:










And, then for dessert, there is:























































And of course, no party is complete without some:










Or a










  

And, with this being SUCH a special night, we needed a very special cake to mark this wonderful occasion so Hilda & I quickly put this together.










   

Now, if you will just give me a minute, I'll head over to the bar to help you with your choice of drink....*

.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*Over here at the bar, we have made every effort to stock as much varience as possible to ensure all of our guests are happy.

Please help yourself to whatever tickles your fancy:



















Hilda is experimenting with the cocktails so try at your own peril. They're pretty lethal....... :w00t:










For those of you who are driving, or prefer not to indulge, these are your choices:














































We've also thrown together a mix of appropriate music to start the evening off but you are invited to add your own to keep everything varied.

[youtube_browser]mcUza_wWCfA[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]1Vx2s2G88b0[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]WDHMTzTKqVU[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]YNSxNsr4wmA[/youtube_browser]

This one is just for Me Hilda. I know how much you love it sweetie......... :devil:

[youtube_browser]-kALGhbTxdg[/youtube_browser]

And these were chosen specially by Hilda to help everyone remove their inhibitions, relax, and really get into the party mood....

You MUST do the actions though otherwise we'll make you do a forfeit.............. :hand:

[youtube_browser]l2v7FQ87SBI[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]N6aTX98MTm0[/youtube_browser]

Phew, now we're all relaxed, grab a seat, take a load off and PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARTY!!!!!*









.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

What a spread!!!!!!!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, we must be expecting guests from all over the world with a spread like that! I guess we are! 

Where do I start??!

Think I will have one of Hilda's delicious looking cocktails, and then some curry! :thumbsup:

Just watch those sneaky cats don't run off with the cheese sticks......  xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Chhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee ssssssstttttttttiiiiiiiicccccckkkkkkkssssssss

That's me sorted for the night..cheese and wine yum :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Blimey - late to our own party!! :blush:

Although I was busy in the kitchen cooking :yesnod:










Its cooling as we speak, so will have to pop off in a min to serve 

I'll have one of these while I am awaiting it to reach the perfect temperature....










Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

oh god... ive alread had 3 glasses of wine b4 hand... im going 2 b trollied and singing b4 830!!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok now that I am at the right party  I shall repeat myself 

I am finally back from work 
Im in my PJs and have a HUGE glass of wine lets get this party started who's first with shots????


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Evening Guys

I was going to arrive fashionably late but I couldn't wait any longer...

I'm on antibiotics  So Virgin Cuba Libre for me!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow, best party ever 
I'm currently in the kitchen, chopping veg for soup, but just wanted to say hello!
I've got Nelly Furtado on, doing a bit of dancing- probably dangerous with a knife in my hand 
"See" you all soon


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

i'm already on my second large glass of wine  it's been one of those weeks!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Quite a selection! 

Please can I have some fried rice, ALL the desserts :001_tt1: and a vanilla milkshake-a-me-bob?

Ta, love!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I've got some Red Bull left over from yesterday - no alcohol but hey it's got Taurine so the cats will be ok...............


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't mind me if I'm quiet, I'll be the one with their head in the chocolate fountain 

*WELCOME HOME ROWAN!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

cheese n' pineapple sticks please to go with my glass of port


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I almost choked on my dinner then.. I work for the company that made THE very lemon tart in your photos!  and there's only 3 of us there so that's quite a shock... We've made it to PF fame! 

Welcome home Rowan!! - I've brought some Thrive's for the kitties and the rest of my Haribo Chamallows (courtesy of ZP!) for the hoomans..


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Is this the queue for the toilets?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Is this the queue for the toilets?


Haha love it!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I would like to raise my glass (whilst I still can) and give a toast to rowan..

to rowan!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Chhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee ssssssstttttttttiiiiiiiicccccckkkkkkkssssssss
> 
> That's me sorted for the night..cheese and wine yum :001_tt1::001_tt1:


Your request was noted....... 



MCWillow said:


> Blimey - late to our own party!! :blush:
> 
> I'll have one of these while I am awaiting it to reach the perfect temperature....
> 
> ...


Just start from the left and work your way along..... S'wot you normally do!!! :lol: :lol:

No need to stand on occasion folks. It's all laid out buffet style so pile up your plates with whatever tickles your fancy.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> I would like to raise my glass (whilst I still can) and give a toast to rowan..
> 
> to rowan!!


Cheers... To Rowan!!!

Speaking of which, where is he? Not still getting ready is he?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Party time, sorry im late been a bit of a strange day for me.
started with p&h trying to get boinks, then vets only to find i have renamed my cat Hiltler due to only having one ball.
Now i will have pineapple on sticks please and a lethal cocktail from Hilda, may as well try them all.

have wine on the table ready, thought about a glass but then why bother to wash up pxxsed may aswell drink from the bottle as its a very special occassion. 

WELCOME HOME ROWAN, WHAT A BRAVE AND VERY SPECIAL BABY BOY YOU ARE. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I think we need some of this and we all raise a glass to the gorgeous Rowan and his slaves :thumbup:




























*Cheers everyone *


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

So let's dance........

A mambo????
[youtube_browser]qp0K3HvxVnc[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]JD0NaMI-Gc4[/youtube_browser]

Or would you prefer something faster?
[youtube_browser]kY64yEHe6wA[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]dqw0gLyz0LA[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]58Gxy6BirDA[/youtube_browser]

This is such a fun dance
[youtube_browser]7PGv7IVyRLY[/youtube_browser]

one of my favourites
[youtube_browser]cEtcwgbWQrY[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]iJGBKPnRtqk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Dante said:


> I almost choked on my dinner then.. I work for the company that made THE very lemon tart in your photos!  and there's only 3 of us there so that's quite a shock... We've made it to PF fame!
> 
> Welcome home Rowan!! - I've brought some Thrive's for the kitties and the rest of my Haribo Chamallows (courtesy of ZP!) for the hoomans..


I had Lemon Tart last night and it looked exactly like that one!!! 

Delish! Think I will have some, along with the chocolate fountain and all other creamy choccy desserts - a piece of each please Sir Rowan!  xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry we're late, Libby is sulking about her fancy dress costume.... 

Welcome home Rowan 

wow what a fab spread :001_tt1:

now lets party :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> cheese n' pineapple sticks please to go with my glass of port


I rediscovered port and lemonade last Christmas - took me back decades!!

Welcome home Rowan, great party! Now can someone pass the cheese and pineapple.....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> Sorry we're late, Libby is sulking about her fancy dress costume....
> 
> Welcome home Rowan
> 
> ...


Don't sulk, Libby, you look lovely......


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh the shame!!

Spooks is already on the Catnip :hand:

[youtube_browser]awvW6_6rZyE[/youtube_browser]

I do apologise about his pulsating bumhole


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> Sorry we're late, Libby is sulking about her fancy dress costume....
> :


Did no-one tell Libby that the fancy dress theme was cancelled!!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I was going to wait until the party got into full swing to bring out my offerings but its really getting going already.......so help yourself...










*CATNIP ALL ROUND!!!!*


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

delca1 said:


> I rediscovered port and lemonade last Christmas - took me back decades!!
> 
> Welcome home Rowan, great party! Now can someone pass the cheese and pineapple.....


I love port and lemon....that's my Christmas tipple


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I am having a glass (or two, or three) of my favourite Silvaner, and some olives and cheese!!

Cheers, Rowan, to your good health!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Quick, more drink pleeeease - just watched the Lovecats video  took me back but I had forgotten about the stuffed cats :w00t:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soooo much food to choose from, well done Mavis and Hilda :thumbup: 

I think I'll start with a bit of curry om nom nom


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> Sorry we're late, Libby is sulking about her fancy dress costume....
> 
> Welcome home Rowan
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
:lol::lol::lol::laugh::laugh:

It looks just like Libby, bless her!! Really suits her too!! :001_tongue:

Now no more sulking, young Libby, you look gorgeous! :hand:


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> I think we need some of this and we all raise a glass to the gorgeous Rowan and his slaves :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To Rowan <3 xx

WHOOOOO CHAMPAIGN I must warn you all champaign gets me completely hammered me and OH learned this the hard way on my 18th a few years ago lets just say it ended with me headbutting a fence in the middle of manchester town center :yikes: :lol:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cheers Rowan.:001_tt1:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> I was going to wait until the party got into full swing to bring out my offerings but its really getting going already.......so help yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm, you sure that's catnip, looks a bit dodgy to me and at Rowan's party too....tut tut he's under 18 you know :nono:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Gracie bought a special hat for the occasion...........


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry it's taken me a while to post, was too busy scoffing some curry and rice in the corner :blush:

Fabulous party, although I think Sophie has been at the catnip as every time I put an ice cube in my drink she runs to the ice machine waiting for me to drop one and then chases it across the floor 

She's happy that Rowan is home 

To your continued improving health you fine fella :001_tt1:


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Did no-one tell Libby that the fancy dress theme was cancelled!!!


NO they didn't  I feel a little silly too,,,,, :blush: pass the champagne fast 



Where is Rowan?


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

hope you don't mind, I brought entertainment









:001_tt1:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

delca1 said:


> Hmmmmmm, you sure that's catnip, looks a bit dodgy to me and at Rowan's party too....tut tut he's under 18 you know :nono:


Ha ha I was wondering the same!! Still if had a policeman round here now, would look quite suspicious..with cut up pills on a plate, one has gone a bit powdery..and bags of cat nip in the cupboard..


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

arthur's just woken up from a snooze, has put on his party clothes and is ready to join in....


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Spreading the love, guys! :crazy:

Here's to Rowan and the fabulous Cat Chatters! 

Cheers!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

What a cracking party. I'd like to try one of the cocktails please they look very yummy :001_tt1:
Welcome home Rowan


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

*Oh dear, sorry to be so unfashionably late... don't have Rowan Time down just yet.

My you have outdone yourselves 

Hope you don't mind if I head straight for the chocolate fountain :001_tongue:

....nothing better than champagne and chocolate! The bubbly fountain is lovely....don't mind if I stop there on the way to the dessert buffet.

Still need to make my first real batch of raw for the kittehs this afternoon. It is still afternoon here, not even tea time.

Hope it's OK for me to join in the soiree this early.... that is if I don't freck up the cat food. Will pop in later with my lot bearing treats for our feline guests.

CHEERS ROWAN! *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Spoilt for choice with all this fabulous food and drink  I'll have a glass of the champers, thank you kindly 
And here's to the gorgeous Rowan - hope the fur grows back soon


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Huh? Did someone want me?










Well hang on a minute - I smell fish :w00t:










Thats better - now, erm, what did you want? Make it quick its nap time :yesnod:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Spoilt for choice with all this fabulous food and drink  I'll have a glass of the champers, thank you kindly
> And here's to the gorgeous Rowan - hope the fur grows back soon


I'll have what she's having.

Don't want to step away to make the cat food, I'm afraid of what I'll miss : Makes me a very bad cat mum to be hanging out here instead of in the kitchen :hand:


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> hope you don't mind, i brought entertainment
> 
> View attachment 109501
> 
> ...


oh we dont mind hello boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bodies only mind - faces are a bid of disappointment :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Huh? Did someone want me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sleep tight little man, you need your energy to get well. We'll party on down on your behalf!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think when Rowan is feeling better we have another party where Rowan can join in. xxxx

Right, where are the strawberrys?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello darling Rowan  this party is all for you because you are such a special boy. Nap away xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I think when Rowan is feeling better we have another party where Rowan can join in. xxxx
> 
> Right, where are the strawberrys?


With cream?










or chocolate? :devil:










.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Huh? Did someone want me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Oh just look at that smile on his face :001_wub: He must be so glad to be home


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Anyone for some Irish dances?

[youtube_browser]gEDtOMQK9qE[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]6sqNgxVFm7k[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]g7ZAm-8wkkc[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]OjRXP2joe4g[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]4RM9TzynYfY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't worry Rowan have a good rest,

I'm sure there will be videos of your mummy dancing on the bar  xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> I love port and lemon....that's my Christmas tipple


What a waste of good port.........

Wish I had popped off to the off license for a bottle of colheita.....


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

*confiscates all recording devices*

There will be no_ video _of me dancing on the bar thank you very much 

This will be a case of 'what _happens_ at Rowans party, _stays_ at Rowans party' :yesnod: :lol:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

definately ...



MoggyBaby said:


> chocolate :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> What a waste of good port.........
> 
> Wish I had popped off to the off license for a bottle of colheita.....


I told you....... We have EVERYTHING in our bar!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I told you....... We have EVERYTHING in our bar!!!


Thank you!!!!

CHEERS!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Huh? Did someone want me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless him..he does look comfy..


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Night night Rowan, enjoy your nap handsome boy xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry I'm late but I'm here at last,before I go and join in the fun I want to raise a glass to Rowan and wish him a speedy return to full health 

Now thats the important bit done,lets get partying :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

He's used to music, so don't worry about waking him up!!

Wheres the cheese and pickled onions on sticks?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Gather round everyone - all together

FOR HE'S A JOLLY GOOD FELLOW 
FOR HE'S A JOLLY GOOD FELLOW 
FOR HE'S A JOLLY GOOD FELLOW 
and so say ALL OF US!!!!

Now where I can put this bomb? Ir's kind of hot and cold and chocolatey










May I have a margarita?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Forgot the cheese, sorry


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

ITS SAMBUCA SHOT TIME 

MCWILLOW your first


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

brought some more entertainment but its not for the faint hearted 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=vb.1216806102&type=2


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> He's used to music, so don't worry about waking him up!!
> 
> Wheres the cheese and pickled onions on sticks?


Could people pls stop eating all the cheese on sticks...they are mine all mine..:wink::crying:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

sharon_gurney said:


> brought some more entertainment but its not for the faint hearted
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=vb.1216806102&type=2


There's nothing there :cryin:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> ITS SAMBUCA SHOT TIME
> 
> MCWILLOW your first


I got rather ill on that once..can't even smell it now with out my stomach turning


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've got a box of Thorntons Classic here if anyone wants one


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> I got rather ill on that once..can't even smell it now with out my stomach turning


OH no!!! Think we have all been there lol  

btw how has everyone's week been?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> He's used to music, so don't worry about waking him up!!
> 
> *Wheres the cheese and pickled onions on sticks?*


Over here on the table where you put them...... 










.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> There's nothing there :cryin:


bugger try this one 

Piano Stripper - YouTube


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> I got rather ill on that once..can't even smell it now with out my stomach turning


same here! on my 22nd birthday everyone kept buying me a shot of sambuca with every long drink. i remember making a pyramid out of all my empty shot glasses... and then i remember nothing else from that night!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> ITS SAMBUCA SHOT TIME
> 
> MCWILLOW your first


Oh no!

Last time I had a sambuca shot session it was Jakes 18th, and he talked me into getting my nose pierced :lol: :lol: :lol:

Definitely not going out with him this year, its his 21st, who _knows _what could happen


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow I think the party is now in full swing. Cheers to Rowan and all your family. Who's cleaning up tomorrow?


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Last time I had a sambuca shot session it was Jakes 18th, and he talked me into getting my nose pierced :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Definitely not going out with him this year, its his 21st, who _knows _what could happen


MCWillow  your a rock and roll mama lol :lol:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

These cheese straws are good, but they have soaked up all the margarita - back to the bar...


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Someone's had enough already


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I cant clean up tomorrow got a full day at work ahhhhhh.
Gave up on Hilda's cocktails and just starting my 2nd bottle of wine, so this post will make no sense at allllllll.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

sharon_gurney said:


> bugger try this one
> 
> Piano Stripper - YouTube


:001_tt1:

OMG, That is hilarious! Don't MAKE me have to pull out MY YouTubes!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I cant clean up tomorrow got a full day at work ahhhhhh.
> Gave up on Hilda's cocktails and just starting my 2nd bottle of wine, so this post will make no sense at allllllll.


Still necking it..or using a straw!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> I got rather ill on that once..can't even smell it now with out my stomach turning


I'm the same with brandy *puke* Sambuca is mind bleach, once was enough for me, never ever again :nono: :nono:



lymorelynn said:


> I've got a box of Thorntons Classic here if anyone wants one


Yes please 



MCWillow said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Last time I had a sambuca shot session it was Jakes 18th, and he talked me into getting my nose pierced :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Definitely not going out with him this year, its his 21st, who _knows _what could happen


Other things being pierced :yikes::yikes:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Looks like the cats are all joining in the fun too


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry I am late.

Welcome home Rowan, so glad your on the mend 

Ok guys I will have a curry and a beer please.

Anyone for an After Eight?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

So when do the party games start??


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Last time I had a sambuca shot session it was Jakes 18th, and he talked me into getting my nose pierced :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Definitely not going out with him this year, its his 21st, who knows what could happen*


Anyone else thinking "Vajazzle"........................??? :lol: :lol:



Lavenderb said:


> Someone's had enough already


Awwww bless, little Mavis Jnr still has much to learn from her Auntie.....

Like pacing yerself luv!!!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Anyone else thinking "Vajazzle"........................??? :lol: :lol:




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

yes


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Anyone else thinking "Vajazzle"........................??? :lol: :lol:


Well I wasnt going to be the first on to say it lol :lol:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Blime, just went to feed the cats, and you are all 4 pages along......

What IS this game?????


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> So when do the party games start??












Although I think this one looks MUCH more fun!!!! :thumbup:










And to spice it up a bit, one shot for each colour you land on!!! :devil:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> So when do the party games start??


A bit of boinking :lol: :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

No vajazzeling will be happening anywhere in _my _vacinity!! 

I could see a new tattoo occurring though :lol:


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Bandit here, I'd like to start with the popping the bubble wrap game please


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Who is going first?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG!!! :yikes:

Bouncy Castle Twister and AfterShocks???

This is the _best_ party ever!!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

OK so who can't hold their drink?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello lovelies - sorry I'm a bit late . I've got a welcome home cake, some macarons and a couple of bottles of pinot noir. I'll be honest, this won't be my first glass of wine this evening


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love twister and a bouncy castle too, fun fun fun


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> A bit of boinking :lol: :lol:


I already have a bit of a reputation for boinking!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Hello lovelies - sorry I'm a bit late . I've got a welcome home cake, some macarons and a couple of bottles of pinot noir. I'll be honest, this won't be my first glass of wine this evening


Hmmm - I notice you kept the wine well hidden....... :sneaky2:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh, by the way. Claude has gone to bed already but if anyone sees Nancy minesweeping catnip or making love eyes at unsuitable Toms, tell her off and send her home will you? Thanks


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Hmmm - I notice you kept the wine well hidden....... :sneaky2:


That's Me Hilda!!!!!! :001_tt1:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Clear the way to the chocolate fountain!!!!

It wouldn't be a party without celebration fireworks!

[youtube_browser]vm2XY5jOCb0 [/youtube_browser]


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Hmmm - I notice you kept the wine well hidden....... :sneaky2:


*drags bottles out from under chair and puts them on kitchen side* Aah yes here they are - sorry about that


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone fancy :lol::lol::lol:

The Broom Game! - YouTube


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mogs - keep an eye on those bottles - I have a hole in a neck to bathe, wont be long 

(A nurses job is never done!!  )


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Anyone fancy :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> The Broom Game! - YouTube


WHAT???????

In the middle of Mogwarts????

Don't rock the boat, guys.......

with so many people on board, it might sink......


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Mogs - keep an eye on those bottles - I have a hole in a neck to bathe, wont be long
> 
> *(A nurses job* is never done!!  )


Ah yes.. I have work in the morning! Better change to soft drinks now


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think Amber has had enough!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Rowan hide..the nurse is coming..


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

This made me laugh..


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Ah yes.. I have work in the morning! Better change to soft drinks now


The Hot chocolate was quite nom nom......... :drool:

I might head off for another one!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> A bit of boinking :lol: :lol:


*Oh goody, my very first BOINK* :001_tongue:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Toby Tyler......How many boinks do you need in one night.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just seen this on TV...... :lol: :lol:

[youtube_browser]Ekr05T9Iaio[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey Jiskefet - is this right?


Cat bbcode images


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Rowan hide..the nurse is coming..


I'm a very good nurse thank you!

I know how to get my patients to relax :yesnod:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> Don't rock the boat, guys.......


Speaking of.....

*Row Row Rowans Boat.....*

I ain't too plowed to play the piano!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Hey Jiskefet - is this right?
> 
> 
> Cat bbcode images


Pretty impressive.
Mine won't dance.....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Rowan is sozzled already, well party again tomorrow night then.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> hope you don't mind, I brought entertainment
> 
> View attachment 109501
> 
> ...


 Sorry I'm late! I came in the door, met these guys, and just HAD to introduce myself ....... it took a while!


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh dear I'm late and everyone is smashed already!

Pass us a few cocktails and the biggest slice of cake going, here's to Rowan *clink*


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't want to appear crude but I just thought I'd mention if anyone needs the loo I think you are better off leaving it for about 10 minutes...... Rosso!!!! What have you been eating!!!!! :blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

And here's MY version!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Three | The Pony mixer - Leon Trotsky


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Toby Tyler......How many boinks do you need in one night.


It depends on the boink


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Sorry I'm late! I came in the door, met these guys, and just HAD to introduce myself ....... it took a while!


Checking out their packages for anything suspicious were ya......


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Moggybaby, is your cat going cross eyed on your posts or am i sozzled yet again.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sorry guys, I am zonking out, I was up at 4 GMT this morning.....
Had tot take hubby to the station.

Off to bed and cuddle some cats....


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:

Heres Rowans version.....
Three | The Pony mixer - The Rowanator


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> I don't want to *appear crude*


What do you mean *APPEAR* crude??? :001_tt1:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry for the disapearing act, it seems we had some riff raff, they were fighting upstairs on the bed  it seems a certain ginger boy was jealous of me giving fuss to the black beauty, all sorted now, but both boys are sulking


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all! Haven't been able to catch up on the whole thread but I hope you have all had a good party and I am now going to put my dancing shoes on!!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Moggybaby, is your cat going cross eyed on your posts or am i sozzled yet again.


First casualty?? Clear the bathroom


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> What do you mean *APPEAR* crude??? :001_tt1:


I'm a laaaaaady in a houseful of boys!!! :nonod::nonod:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Moggybaby, is your cat going cross eyed on your posts or am i sozzled yet again.


Yer sozzled luv!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well hello there party people! This must be the first time ive ever been super fashionably late to a party  but i had to pop in for my pal Ro Ro 

(Maggie begged me to let her come but i told her Rowans still not 100% & probably wont want to spend his first night back home playing spin the bottle..:hand

So instead, bartender! Please would you make me my all time favourite cocktail of vodka, mango juice and cranberry juice? 
Oooo oo ooo and i hope theres some chocolate cake left?

*To Rowan!!! Hip Hip!*


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Work tomorrow   
So more alcohol for me...........


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

*HOORAY!!!*

Good 300th post


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Work tomorrow
> So more alcohol for me...........


Those biscuits look yummy


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Emmeow said:


> *HOORAY!!!*
> 
> *Good 300th post*


Congrats :thumbup:

An excuse for another glass of champers, well, like we need an excuse


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Me sozzled before 11pm, must be getting old then, used to party til 5am in my younger days. Only had 2 bottles of wine .....oh the shame of it.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Just cracking open the wine now.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

It's now tea time for moi. What does one serve alongside tea in a shot glass??


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> It's now tea time for moi. What does one serve alongside tea in a shot glass??


Crumpets!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

ermmmm Manny's first grown up party, and he has shamed himself!!

If anyone see's him getting another drink, tell him off!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Crumpets!!!


Not the crumpets  What to put in the shot glass to nip alongside the tea :crazy:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Me sozzled before 11pm, must be getting old then, used to party til 5am in my younger days. Only had 2 bottles of wine .....oh the shame of it.


As the saying goes, you're only as old as you feel or the man you feel 

I remember those days, I'd be getting in and my Dad (god rest his soul) would be leaving to go to work.

Now I only need a few bottles of beer and I'm sozzled, I'm a cheap night out


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Crumpets!!!


Oooo I love a bit of crumpet with butter


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> As the saying goes, you're only as old as you feel or the man you feel
> 
> I remember those days, I'd be getting in and my Dad (god rest his soul) would be leaving to go to work.
> 
> Now I only need a few bottles of beer and I'm sozzled, I'm a cheap night out


Ohh Dad's.... a girls best friend, my hero.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Right, that's me off to bed - big day tomorrow 
Be good all of you - don't want to have to tell any of you off tomorrow :hand: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> As the saying goes, you're only as old as you feel or the man you feel
> 
> I remember those days, I'd be getting in and my Dad (god rest his soul) would be leaving to go to work.
> 
> Now I only need a few bottles of beer and I'm sozzled, *I'm cheap* night out


Yes dear, we know...... :glare:





sarahecp said:


> Oooo I love a bit of crumpet with butter


I prefer to lick the butter off me crumpet................ :devil:

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Right, that's me off to bed - big day tomorrow
> Be good all of you - don't want to have to tell any of you off tomorrow :hand: :smilewinkgrin:


Good luck and have a great day tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Right, that's me off to bed - big day tomorrow
> Be good all of you - don't want to have to tell any of you off tomorrow :hand: :smilewinkgrin:


 We are always good!!! 

Right where are the trolls so we can have fun now the bouncer has gone :lol:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow, the party's in full swing now 
I've been playing "fetch Kermit" with Phoebe <that's her fave plush toy> and got so carried away that I knocked off a mirrored clock off the wall 
Luckily it fell onto the sofa, so no damage done 
And I had nothing to drink!
What's in those haribo bears?! :blush:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> We are always good!!!
> 
> Right where are the trolls so we can have fun now the bouncer has gone :lol:


There has been a few of late..that's for sure!!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Right, that's me off to bed - big day tomorrow
> Be good all of you - don't want to have to tell any of you off tomorrow :hand: :smilewinkgrin:


Night Lynn xXx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Wow, the party's in full swing now
> I've been playing "fetch Kermit" with Phoebe <that's her fave plush toy> and got so carried away that I knocked off a mirrored clock off the wall
> Luckily it fell onto the sofa, so no damage done
> And I had nothing to drink!
> *What's in those haribo bears?!* :blush:


Too many 'E' Numbers


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Just cracking open the wine now.


Only just!!!  already finishing second bottle here lol


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> There has been a few of late..that's for sure!!


Can't imagine who you might be referring to


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Can't imagine who you might be referring to


Too many too note..:crying:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah, but one in particular you and I both had experience with. You missed this morning's dose


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

No Bandit, you've had enough now...


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am off to bed all, work tomorrow 

Enjoy yourselves, see ya all soon.


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone still sober! I just got off the motorway and am raising my first glass to Rowan!!!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Here have another drink - they're not worth it you know.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

This light weight needs to hit the sack, thank you all for a great party, we must do it again very, very soon :thumbup: 

Be good  and I will catch up when I'm woken at a ridiculous hour by my ginger alarm clock 

Nighty, night xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Kah said:


> Anyone still sober! I *just got off the motorway *and am raising my first glass to Rowan!!!!


 Shouldn't you wait till you get home before drinking!!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yeah, but one in particular you and I both had experience with. You missed this morning, thread was pulled


Oh........


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> This light weight needs to hit the sack, thank you all for a great party, we must do it again very, very soon :thumbup:
> 
> Be good  and I will catch up when I'm woken at a ridiculous hour by my ginger alarm clock
> 
> Nighty, night xx


Nite x x hope your alarm clock has a snooze button


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Kah said:


> Anyone still sober! I just got off the motorway and am raising my first glass to Rowan!!!!


It's only 4:30 pm here! I ain't planning on ducking out anytime soon. Better not be the last one on either :hand:

Just so y'all know, I never did make the cat food.  It's all your faults!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

lightweights lol :lol:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> lightweights lol :lol:


Not heard from our hosts for a while..........


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> Not heard from our hosts for a while..........


Was thinking the same thang. Do you think they passed out? :crying:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Not heard from our hosts for a while..........


Still here, jist a listenin' to y'all chattering.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Still here, jist a listenin' to y'all chattering.


Oh yeah nodding of eh?

This night is but a pup.....


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Good to hear it, I'll go and get my dancing shoes! (Gatsby has just slunk off to be though!)


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Still here, jist a listenin' to y'all chattering.


HMMMMM we all believe you..........................honest


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok whos going to get the karaoke started ????


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok who broke it??



Or did I black out .............. 



Bad Gateway  wouldn't let me back in!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought it was just me - too many cocktails - gald it was you too! As you were then....


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Ok who broke it??
> 
> Or did I black out ..............
> 
> Bad Gateway  wouldn't let me back in!!


Not just me then!! Took me ages to get back on..


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Pssst.....

I was saving the _really_ good stuff for later :001_tongue:

Just look what the party poopers are missing......(grass is perfectly legal in Colorado  )


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Think we might need a round of Irish Coffees to keep us going..


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Think we might need a round of Irish Coffees to keep us going..


Oooh that sounds good to me  :thumbup:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

So that wasn't just me. I thought y'all had overblown the circuit like Beyonce during the Superbowl.

Speaking of Beyonce, wasn't someone gonna wear a leotard to this bodacious shindig? :001_tt1:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Now isn't it about this time of night the slow music comes on...have a bit of a smooch..............................








Any men left??:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Now isn't it about this time of night the slow music comes on...have a bit of a smooch..............................
> 
> *Any men left??*:001_tt1::001_tt1:


I doubt it 

Well Rowans still here, but hes a bit asleep, apart from when he wakes up to scratch his stitches


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

How do you switch your coffee machine on?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I doubt it
> 
> Well Rowans still here, but hes a bit asleep, apart from when he wakes up to scratch his stitches


Awe..Riley is snuggled up in his cat igloo!! I won't wake him.......never wake him :nonod::nonod:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> Now isn't it about this time of night the slow music comes on...have a bit of a smooch..............................
> 
> Any men left??:001_tt1::001_tt1:


Me thinks you just scared any that* might *have been on......

OFF :001_tongue:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Manny's here, but I dont think he's up to much  I think he got hold of some of that Colorado special stuff!!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> How do you switch your coffee machine on?


Uhm uhm..I normally boil the kettle


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Me thinks you just scared any that* might *have been on......
> 
> OFF :001_tongue:


:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

All tucked up in bed  work tomorrow.. Boo :crying:

Thank you for an amazing party Hilda and Mavis!!! Xx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> :


Yeah, way to go 

Speaking of, did you just hear a boinking sound in the next room?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> How do you switch your coffee machine on?


Its that switch at the bottom - all the different pods are in the drawer underneath - just take your pick 










I have all five Munchkins here with me, otherwise I would do it for you :thumbup:

Rowan is on 'his' sofa, Willow is on the tree, Holly is next to me on the sofa (shock horror!), Blossom is next to her, and Cedar - well Cedar is on my lap attacking my necklace, in between licking my elbow  :lol:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Eeek, made it! Any food left?

Music practice went on later than anticipated - and then a very naughty gateway wouldn't let me in! 

Anyway, WELCOME HOME ROWAN!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yeah, way to go
> 
> Speaking of, did you just hear a boinking sound in the next room?


We have boinked a lot today......


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ah white machine not black machine. Wonder what I put the coffee in? Never mind - found the mugs


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh. Black machine after all. I think the coffee is in the washing machine.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh here, let me, you sozzled lot


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I could _swear_ someone promised a Flamenco number around 11. In a Beyonce leotard no less.

What the heck happened? :yikes:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Oh. Black machine after all. I think the coffee is in the washing machine.


All my 'white' goods are black .....

I can't begin to think _where_ the coffee ended up 



Jesthar said:


> Oh here, let me, you sozzled lot


Ahhhh - thank you :thumbup:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> I could _swear_ someone promised a Flamenco number around 11. In a Beyonce leotard no less.
> 
> What the heck happened? :yikes:


Defiantly not me!!!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks. You are a real friend.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Thanks. You are a real friend.


Well of course!

Real friends don't mind _where_ they find the coffee - they just appreciate that someone tried to make it


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Defiantly not me!!!!


Can't have been me, either - I wasn't here then!

Can't flamenco, either - salsa, yes. Flamenco, no...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> *Defiantly* not me!!!!


Really now? What a defiant thing you certainly are 

It's true and I can _prove_ it! Look at the Rowan's Invite thread, one of the last few pages.

Pole dancing was also mentioned.


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm the flamenco dancer but I plead not guilty to the leotard threat! That was someone else!!!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Well.......this is me bailing..got a date with washing some windows in the not too distant future..

Really happy rowan is home..

If anyone is planning a full English tomorrow, please give me a knock!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Pole dancing was also mentioned.


What, like this?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I have to go home now - I can hear the cab outside. Many thanks for a wonderful night and another toast to Rowan. 

Hic


Er kind of hope you never find the coffee...


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, can't add a photo of Rowan's flamenco friends as the guitarist is too drunk to upload them!! Welcome home, Rowan! Great party! Have to go now as Gatsby has come downstairs twice and given me 'the look'! Kxxx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> Well.......this is me bailing..got a date with washing some windows in the not too distant future..
> 
> Really happy rowan is home..
> 
> If anyone is planning a full English tomorrow, please give me a knock!!


No 'like' given for this bit of disappointing news. Every party has a pooper that's why we invited youper.....


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think Rowan has decided its our bedtime too :yesnod:

We'd like to thank you all for coming - its just what we needed at the end of this week 

(He said I could use this one as it shows his 'good side' :thumbup: )


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Charlie is tellng me it's time for bed and snuggles, too - night all, thanks for leaving us some food


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning all *waves*

Hope you're not too hungover this morning 

What a great party :thumbup: sorry I missed the late comers. 

The furry ginger alarm clock let me sleep a bit later than usual  both boys have been fed and watered, I've had my cornflakes now it's time to go do the grocery shopping before the mad rush!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

What happened???? :blink::blink::blink::blink: I only closed my eyes for a second and I seem to have lost 7 hours!!!!!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope you all had a great time. :thumbup: I had company so I couldn't make it . Welcome home Rowan 

Viv xx 
Ps I hope you all haven't got sore heads this morning


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Too many 'E' Numbers


Lots of sugar 
Makes you bounce off the walls...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Big purring blonde alarm clock played catch the mousie with my big toe this morning.....
while it was sticking out from under the duvet.......

OUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Good morning everyone and WELCOME HOME ROWAN!!!!
I'm sorry I couldn't make it. But I'm here to help with the cleaning. Where should I start?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> What, like this?


WHAT????

Did you have Poles dancing???
Where did they come from?

You really must have stocked up on the vodka


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I've brought bin bags, rubber gloves and spray disinfectant 

Where do you want me to start :001_tongue:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Best clear away the Poles first, I think.......


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Hope the rubber gloves are the heavy duty kind.....


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Mmmm..I promised the 9 year old (child, not cat) that I would do something 'fun and active' today. How do I explain to her that I'm a bit hung over from a virtual house party!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Kah said:


> How do I explain to her that I'm a bit hung over from a virtual house party!!!


Isn't it about time you had conversation with her about the facts of life?


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Possibly - she did tell me that had had 'got puberty" (!) a few weeks ago!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thought i would be clever and get away with a hangover by adding asprin to the bottle of wine, it didnt work, just made it more fizzy.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, that was one hell of a welcome home party. I had to leave early, unexpected stuff happened here 

Hope no one's too hungover today!

Can't believe I missed the Pole's dancing and the coffee :huh:


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all, what a wicked party :thumbup1: I think 

I was on the floor after 2 brandy's  thats all it takes for me as I rarely drink but this was a special occasion! 

I do think you could have told me no one was dressing up in the end.... 

Libby is still not speaking to me, as I made her come in fancy dress :wink:


I'll try her with dreamies


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

delca1 said:


> Wow, that was one hell of a welcome home party. I had to leave early, unexpected stuff happened here
> 
> Hope no one's too hungover today!
> 
> Can't believe I missed the Pole's dancing and the coffee :huh:


There can be more coffee - I found where Jonescat put the coffee last night. 

I have to say, being alcohol addled enough to confuse a coffee machine and the salad drawer of the fridge is pretty impressive!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Impressive or selfish...she just didn't want to share it


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

That is so untrue! I was trying really hard to share it. I just got confused in a strange kitchen - it could happen to anyone.

Heimdall will be joining us later - he boinked out


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

That looks like my fridge!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this all-nighter!! I was out having pizza with the gals. Glad you all had a nice time. My what a spread!!!!!

Welcome home, Rowan xxx


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

arthur's just watching tv and chillaxing after his first party...


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Jonescat said:


>


*What's Heimdall doing in my house???*


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Did say he'd be joining us later  He took a wrong turn on the way home...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

It seriously looks a lot like my house, right down to the horseshoe and daisies! Only just a wee bit smaller. Not much though. Am bookmarking that photo to paint a box like that for my cats new toy cabin, have never seen one like that! It won't be as pretty but will have to suffice.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

So whos hung over???


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Does zooplus do the States?

Farmhouse Cat Den: Free P&P on orders £19+ at zooplus!

They change the pattern every so often - ours is last years model. Note the cardboard scratcher with catnip as a floor. Ours has extra roof bracing because Aelfred sat on the roof and squished it.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Never heard of zooplus before joining the forum :smile5: I'm jealous!

Heading off to the dump this morning. Still a bit of room in my car for more garbage and recyclables if someone can help me load up. (grrr, I hate going to the dump, a ride along would be nice company) 

C'mon all pitch in, we need to tidy up before the next round.....:001_tt1:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Gaga's not impressed that she wasn't involved.

'You partied without us, hooman? How could you?!!!!!'










:lol:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im so sorry i missed the party, but looks like you all had a great time 
Its great to see the gorgeous Rowan back home with his family :thumbup:

WELCOME HOME ROWAN :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry I didn't pop in! Welcome home Rowan!


----------

